# Rainbow SE Vacuum



## DragonriderKit (Oct 7, 2009)

My vacuum is a Rainbow SE, and it has worked great, for the most part.

Recently it has been blowing dust back into the air to the point where we can't use it unless we have the windows open and several fans going. I've 'Googled' it but can't find anything about having that particular problem. Everything else works fine on it, it's just that it blows massive amounts dust back into the air and house ends up dirtier than when we started.

Anyone got any advice?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

How is the motor filter? It may loose, dirty.

Is the water getting dirty when you do use it?

BG


----------



## DragonriderKit (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah it is getting dirty too.


----------

